# 44 and pregnant naturally anyone else



## ALISON69

IN TOTAL SHOCK, just found out I am pregnant and due end of Dec 2013. 
I am 44 years old, am I too old to have another one?, havent even told my Hubby yet. worried about the tests etc I will need. 
Just wondering if there is anyone else who is my age and pregnant naturally.


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats! You're only as old as you feel :) how far along are you? I'm 35 and due with no4 in sept :)


----------



## ALISON69

Hi, 

I am not 100% sure but from last period I am about 5 weeks nearly 6 weeks. 
Congrats on your pregnancy


----------



## fairytoes

Hi

Im a 43 year old mother of 7, I am expecting No 8 on 15th Dec 2013.

Feeling Truly Blessed!!

Congratulations to everyone !!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ALISON69

fairytoes said:


> Hi
> 
> Im a 43 year old mother of 7, I am expecting No 8 on 15th Dec 2013.
> 
> Feeling Truly Blessed!!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone !!!!! :happydance:

Congrats, will you be going for the tests?


----------



## Rashaa

I'm 46, mom to two teenagers, and we are starting all over again, and had a spontaneous pregnancy (natural). Embrace it and enjoy your fertility!!! 

:hugs: H & H 9 months


----------



## ALISON69

congrats. exciting. I am excited but also very scared.


----------



## ChereMichelle

Oh congrats!! I'm 41 and TTC #1 so are you too old? No. Embrace it! You've given me hope.


----------



## fairytoes

ALISON69 said:


> fairytoes said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Im a 43 year old mother of 7, I am expecting No 8 on 15th Dec 2013.
> 
> Feeling Truly Blessed!!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone !!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Congrats, will you be going for the tests?Click to expand...

Im still looking into the info re the tests so il know more at my hospital booking in appt in June. Wot about you?


----------



## ALISON69

Hi fairytoes 

I haven't looked into them yet, I haven't booked my first antenatal yet either. 
Still trying to believe I am pregnant . 
But I have had bladder infection so on antibiotics as was getting a lot of pain in stomach lower back. 
Feel so so shattered all the time


----------



## kkoz1016

I do not think you are too old at all! :) I got pregnant @ 40 and had my son @ 41. I just found out I am pregnant again (I will be 43 in 6 days). Both were natural conception and I feel very blessed! I was nervous and scared with my first as well, that's completely normal. I actually ended up with a very easy pregnancy...no complications, no morning sickness, etc. Enjoy this time and the journey and don't spend a lot of time worrying about "what if's", just focus on "when the baby arrives..." :)


----------



## Belle25

Hi and congratulations! 
My mum had my sister at 40-her pregnancy and labour were the easiest out of all of us. 
Wishing you a happy healthy 9 months :flower:
Xx


----------



## ChereMichelle

kkoz1016 said:


> I do not think you are too old at all! :) I got pregnant @ 40 and had my son @ 41. I just found out I am pregnant again (I will be 43 in 6 days). Both were natural conception and I feel very blessed! I was nervous and scared with my first as well, that's completely normal. I actually ended up with a very easy pregnancy...no complications, no morning sickness, etc. Enjoy this time and the journey and don't spend a lot of time worrying about "what if's", just focus on "when the baby arrives..." :)

That's great! I love the positive stories that fuel me with hope!


----------



## 3sisters

Hi,

I just had a baby in February 2013 at the age of 44. My 45 th birthday is next month and I will have a 4 month old baby. This is my first boy, I have 3 girls, 19,15,11. He is healthy and so was I. 

I started trying at 42.5 years and felt pressured by my age. I took the doctors offer to take some meds. They worked but didn't produce pregnancy. I then rushed myself through IVF. It' didn't work. I ended up getting pregnant spontaneously. Probably didn't really need the help but was so worried I couldn't. Everything went well.

I am loving life with my little guy. My girls loove him and he is a joy. I look at least 10 years younger so people never question my age. I rather enjoy telling people I am 45 just to see their jaws drop. They so don't expect that.

Good luck and you are not too old.


----------



## ChereMichelle

3sisters said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just had a baby in February 2013 at the age of 44. My 45 th birthday is next month and I will have a 4 month old baby. This is my first boy, I have 3 girls, 19,15,11. He is healthy and so was I.
> 
> I started trying at 42.5 years and felt pressured by my age. I took the doctors offer to take some meds. They worked but didn't produce pregnancy. I then rushed myself through IVF. It' didn't work. I ended up getting pregnant spontaneously. Probably didn't really need the help but was so worried I couldn't. Everything went well.
> 
> I am loving life with my little guy. My girls loove him and he is a joy. I look at least 10 years younger so people never question my age. I rather enjoy telling people I am 45 just to see their jaws drop. They so don't expect that.
> 
> Good luck and you are not too old.

Great story. Thank you! People like you give me hope, and I absolutely agree age is just a number, we're as old as we "feel".....but of course I worry my eggs don't know that lol. Enjoy this time!


----------



## Matin

I'll be 43 in November. A natural pg here too. I did use herbal supplements, vits/folic acid, ....grapefruit juice & Robi for CM... basically most of the little TTC tricks(Preseed lube, Softcup after sex) but no ART.


----------



## 3sisters

I did do accupunture and energy healing. I even thougtht about adoption but the waiting time was so long. My mom had me at 41 in the 60's on accident. Age is an interesting thing. Along the way I meant other older moms who had aspiring stories and I think that helped my attitude. There is nothing like a failed IVF and my 7 failed IUI's that made me get crazy. When I relaxed and did nothing I got pregnant.... The accupunture and massage plus I switched to a positive doctor. Took 14 months total to get pregnant. That really isn't too long at 43/44.

My doc says I was in the middle of her age. She was helping 45-47 year old other doctors get pregnant. She believes in using ones owns eggs as much as possible and not taking them out of the body. She also promotes DHEA but I never really took it that much. 

I also had a friend who was 41, had a fourth baby and I visited her and held / smelled the baby. I swear that got me pregnant.... Somethimg about smelling a young baby up to 5 months. It's amazing.


----------



## SuprisedbyGod

Congratulations! You are not alone as I've just turned 44 and am 7 weeks according to my LMP. So I'm in total shock along with!


----------



## SuprisedbyGod

Also natural conception. Wasn't even considering expanding our family.


----------



## ChereMichelle

SuprisedbyGod said:


> Also natural conception. Wasn't even considering expanding our family.

Huge congratulations to you!!:flower:


----------



## taboo

im 40 and currenting expecting my first having been ttc for 14 years so never ever give up hope


----------



## imthatgirl

I'm 39 and pregnant with #4. This was a completely unexpected and natural conception. We were actively trying to prevent it actually (I was on BCP). So we're completely shocked! I'm really worried about the increased risk of complications and miscarriage. But I'm hoping since my eggs were obviously healthy enough to get fertilized without needing assistance that I won't have any problems.


----------



## 4february2014

Hi alison,
I am 43 and pregnant with #2. #1 was born just last June. I worry about my age, having the energy to keep up, being here for them through wonderful times, etc. it's normal. I dont think we ever stop worrying!!

xo


----------



## Jax41

Ladies, I'm still TTC :blush: but your thread is just lovely, mind if I lurk a bit, you fill me with belief and hope!! :flower:


----------



## ChereMichelle

Yup this thread gives me hope! I'm O'ing right now and we've been BD'ing constantly LOL!


----------



## 3sisters

The month I got pregnant I ov'd early , the doctor was out of town and I had a really bad flu two weeks earlier. I got pregnant and then was worried the whole pregnancy. The CVS test came out great and I found out I was having a boy with all his chromosomes. I always thought the test would make me feel secure but being older made me worry more about unknowns. Don't worry... Everything worked out well and I had good medical care that made sure we both stayed as healthy as possible.
I had GD with this baby too, but he was fine. Actually my smallest at 7.3 pounds. But perfect and had him naturally although I induced because we were worried , my last one was almost 10 pounds. If I had to redo my year , I would just try to remind myself to relax, and enjoy every moment. I miss being pregnant now. But don't think it's right to add another one again, I am just loving my baby to pieces. Time has just flown by. Enjoy !!


----------



## MrsPeacock13

Congratulations. I am 41.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

ALISON69 said:


> IN TOTAL SHOCK, just found out I am pregnant and due end of Dec 2013.
> I am 44 years old, am I too old to have another one?, havent even told my Hubby yet. worried about the tests etc I will need.
> Just wondering if there is anyone else who is my age and pregnant naturally.

:) I'm 42 and conceived naturally. Just got the :bfp: today.


----------



## MrsJP

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ChereMichelle

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> ALISON69 said:
> 
> 
> IN TOTAL SHOCK, just found out I am pregnant and due end of Dec 2013.
> I am 44 years old, am I too old to have another one?, havent even told my Hubby yet. worried about the tests etc I will need.
> Just wondering if there is anyone else who is my age and pregnant naturally.
> 
> :) I'm 42 and conceived naturally. Just got the :bfp: today.Click to expand...

Congrats! Great news. How long had you been TTC?


----------



## daizee

im 42 and this is my first. a totally spontaneous pregnancy for me too.

OH is 45 and we are sooo not too old for this. you are as young as you feel

being older we also don't have the money worries that some younger couples may have and definitely a lot more patience

go for it and enjoy it... we are :happydance:


----------



## BBbliss

ALISON69 said:


> IN TOTAL SHOCK, just found out I am pregnant and due end of Dec 2013.
> I am 44 years old, am I too old to have another one?, havent even told my Hubby yet. worried about the tests etc I will need.
> Just wondering if there is anyone else who is my age and pregnant naturally.

I'm so happy for you!!!! I'm 44 in November and only on my second cycle of ttc your post gives me great hope!!!! :happydance:

Congratulations and I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy


----------



## gottalaugh

Congrats! I just turned 40 and am 5 weeks 3 days with my first. You're not old - you're inspirational :)


----------



## 3sisters

Also for anyone trying to conceive I reccomend the book, taking charge of your fertility. It's strange but a friend suggested it to me , she followed and got pregnant witin one month. i got the book same thing and then gave to my friend who is 41 and now she is pregnant.


----------



## ALISON69

ChereMichelle said:


> Whitesoxfan41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALISON69 said:
> 
> 
> IN TOTAL SHOCK, just found out I am pregnant and due end of Dec 2013.
> I am 44 years old, am I too old to have another one?, havent even told my Hubby yet. worried about the tests etc I will need.
> Just wondering if there is anyone else who is my age and pregnant naturally.
> 
> :) I'm 42 and conceived naturally. Just got the :bfp: today.Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats! Great news. How long had you been TTC?Click to expand...

Hi cheremichelle
I wasn't trying to conceive, this is why it is a total shock as we didn't have intercourse very often if he was lucky he might of got it once a month if that lol. 
But now 13 weeks and had my nuchal scan done awaiting blood results. 
Now feeling a little better and less sick etc, but still have the odd day of feeling really bad. Congrats to all new BFP's


----------



## Eve2012

I'm 39 and expecting my first in early September. Oh is 41. It took us six cycles of actively trying to conceive. so far everything is good.

I have hyporthyroidism which is controlled by meds and recently was diagnosed with mild anemia. I eat organic, took folic acid, stopped drinking etc and basically lead a healthy lifestyle to conceive. 

I really didn't know if I could concieve or not as I had had two major abdominal surgeries in my 20's. 

Anyhow so glad to see so many other women in their late 30's and early 40's conceiving naturally!


----------



## hapygrl78

ALISON69 said:


> IN TOTAL SHOCK, just found out I am pregnant and due end of Dec 2013.
> I am 44 years old, am I too old to have another one?, havent even told my Hubby yet. worried about the tests etc I will need.
> Just wondering if there is anyone else who is my age and pregnant naturally.


:happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Wow Alison on one BD :thumbup: After 14 years together, DH and I are no longer big BDers, you give me hope! 

May you have a very healthy and happy preg and a beautiful little :baby: at the end :flower:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Jax41 said:


> Wow Alison on one BD :thumbup: After 14 years together, DH and I are no longer big BDers, you give me hope!
> 
> May you have a very healthy and happy preg and a beautiful little :baby: at the end :flower:

This was a one hit wonder for us! :happydance: Good luck with your TTC!


----------



## Jax41

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Alison on one BD :thumbup: After 14 years together, DH and I are no longer big BDers, you give me hope!
> 
> May you have a very healthy and happy preg and a beautiful little :baby: at the end :flower:
> 
> This was a one hit wonder for us! :happydance: Good luck with your TTC!Click to expand...

Oh wow, thank you Whitesox, hey if others can do it then we can too!

Wishing you too a very happy and health preg and a beautiful little :baby: at the end :flower:


----------



## ALISON69

Jax41 said:


> Whitesoxfan41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Alison on one BD :thumbup: After 14 years together, DH and I are no longer big BDers, you give me hope!
> 
> May you have a very healthy and happy preg and a beautiful little :baby: at the end :flower:
> 
> This was a one hit wonder for us! :happydance: Good luck with your TTC!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow, thank you Whitesox, hey if others can do it then we can too!
> 
> Wishing you too a very happy and health preg and a beautiful little :baby: at the end :flower:Click to expand...

Good luck Jax41, if me and my Dh can do it anyone can LOL. :flower:
Hope to see an update from you soon with a :bfp:


----------



## Jax41

ALISON69 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitesoxfan41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Alison on one BD :thumbup: After 14 years together, DH and I are no longer big BDers, you give me hope!
> 
> May you have a very healthy and happy preg and a beautiful little :baby: at the end :flower:
> 
> This was a one hit wonder for us! :happydance: Good luck with your TTC!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow, thank you Whitesox, hey if others can do it then we can too!
> 
> Wishing you too a very happy and health preg and a beautiful little :baby: at the end :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck Jax41, if me and my Dh can do it anyone can LOL. :flower:
> Hope to see an update from you soon with a :bfp:Click to expand...

Thanks Alison! We're working on it! :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## ALISON69

congrats to all who have conceived
whitesoxfan41, daizee, eve2012, gottalaugh, cheremichelle and good luck with the pregnancy and running smoothly..

good luck on trying to conceive 
BBbliss and jax41


----------



## BBbliss

ALISON69 said:


> congrats to all who have conceived
> whitesoxfan41, daizee, eve2012, gottalaugh, cheremichelle and good luck with the pregnancy and running smoothly..
> 
> good luck on trying to conceive
> BBbliss and jax41

Thank you so much Alison69, you are so sweet... I'm so happy for you

I'm having a bad wk. I got sick and broke out. No BD and I don't even know if I'm ovulating... This month is a BFN for sure

Please keep us posted with your progress :)


----------



## ALISON69

BBbliss said:


> ALISON69 said:
> 
> 
> congrats to all who have conceived
> whitesoxfan41, daizee, eve2012, gottalaugh, cheremichelle and good luck with the pregnancy and running smoothly..
> 
> good luck on trying to conceive
> BBbliss and jax41
> 
> Thank you so much Alison69, you are so sweet... I'm so happy for you
> 
> I'm having a bad wk. I got sick and broke out. No BD and I don't even know if I'm ovulating... This month is a BFN for sure
> 
> Please keep us posted with your progress :)Click to expand...

Ah BBbliss, thinking of you not feeling well and no BFP this month. 
I have my 15 week scan on 9th July so hopefully this will be good news and baby is all ook..


----------



## BBbliss

ALISON69 said:


> Ah BBbliss, thinking of you not feeling well and no BFP this month.
> I have my 15 week scan on 9th July so hopefully this will be good news and baby is all ook..

Alisson69, thank you! I'm saying a prayer for you that ALL is well with the baby and you.

I'm feeling better but there was no BD when my chart says I Oed. my temps are erratic from being sick anyway...well now waiting for next cycle

I WILL BE 44 AND PREGNANT! :)


----------



## ALISON69

BBbliss said:


> ALISON69 said:
> 
> 
> Ah BBbliss, thinking of you not feeling well and no BFP this month.
> I have my 15 week scan on 9th July so hopefully this will be good news and baby is all ook..
> 
> Alisson69, thank you! I'm saying a prayer for you that ALL is well with the baby and you.
> 
> I'm feeling better but there was no BD when my chart says I Oed. my temps are erratic from being sick anyway...well now waiting for next cycle
> 
> I WILL BE 44 AND PREGNANT! :)Click to expand...

it will be a perfect age for being pregnant too LOL.. 
roll on next cycle and roll on next tuesday for me and my 15 week scan i might get to find out gender.. :winkwink:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Trudging through the first tri still here and trying SO HARD not to freak about everything. My first appt is next Monday, I'll be 8w +5. Not sure when I'll have my first scan, probably 12w or so. I'm so anxious to see this baby's heartbeat so I can relax a bit!!


----------



## BBbliss

Whitesoxfan41 and Alison69, good luck and I'm sure you will both get some relieve and good news from next week scans. These are exciting days! Let as know how it went


----------



## ALISON69

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Trudging through the first tri still here and trying SO HARD not to freak about everything. My first appt is next Monday, I'll be 8w +5. Not sure when I'll have my first scan, probably 12w or so. I'm so anxious to see this baby's heartbeat so I can relax a bit!!

Good luck with your appt, let us know how you get on.


----------



## rn2011

I will be 43 in a couple weeks and just got a BFP a week or so ago!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congratulations!


----------



## BBbliss

Congratulations!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## ALISON69

Congrats and welcome good luck rn2011


----------



## rn2011

Thank you! I am very nervous!


----------



## ALISON69

rn2011 said:


> Thank you! I am very nervous!

Hi RN2011

good luck and i am sure everything will be fine, i was nervous at start but now nearly 16 weeks and feeling much more relaxed.


----------



## tryin2make1

i think i may be older than all of you who are trying on here. I am 46 and starting again , I have been trying with my new partner for 6 years apparently everything is all ok with us both its because we are considered old that its gonna take a while longer than anyone younger. So 9 emmc later and a little bit of beige cm this morning and constipation pains I think I may well be pregnant I just have problems with hpt's and did with my daughters from a previous marriage. Am in Italy with the inlaws til weds and have been here a month now so it may well have been the great weather and food that's help us this time but I will have to wait now til back in uk before I will know for definite. Although other peoples perfume is really making me gag something bad first time that happened was yesterday so am a little excited as its now all perfume including mine !!


----------



## ALISON69

tryin2make1 said:


> i think i may be older than all of you who are trying on here. I am 46 and starting again , I have been trying with my new partner for 6 years apparently everything is all ok with us both its because we are considered old that its gonna take a while longer than anyone younger. So 9 emmc later and a little bit of beige cm this morning and constipation pains I think I may well be pregnant I just have problems with hpt's and did with my daughters from a previous marriage. Am in Italy with the inlaws til weds and have been here a month now so it may well have been the great weather and food that's help us this time but I will have to wait now til back in uk before I will know for definite. Although other peoples perfume is really making me gag something bad first time that happened was yesterday so am a little excited as its now all perfume including mine !!

Hi hopefully good news, keep us all informed and will keep 
My fingers n toes crossed you get a BFP


----------



## tryin2make1

ALison thank you but the witch got me with lots of pain and blood this morning around 4 am :cry: no more chances for me I feel I have had enough I cant keep trying really do feel too old now x but thank you xx


----------



## ALISON69

tryin2make1 said:


> ALison thank you but the witch got me with lots of pain and blood this morning around 4 am :cry: no more chances for me I feel I have had enough I cant keep trying really do feel too old now x but thank you xx

Ah so sorry to hear your news and your news of no more trying. 

Take care


----------



## BBbliss

tryin2make1 said:


> ALison thank you but the witch got me with lots of pain and blood this morning around 4 am :cry: no more chances for me I feel I have had enough I cant keep trying really do feel too old now x but thank you xx

Just wondering how you are feeling... I hope you feel better


----------



## BBbliss

Alison69, how's everything? How are you feeling?


----------



## ALISON69

BBbliss said:


> Alison69, how's everything? How are you feeling?

Hi BBbliss, 
thank you for asking how I am. 

I am feeling ok to a degree, a little teary :sad2: now and then due to hormones i guess.. but I am also getting a lot of ligament pain or what I think is ligament pain.. 
I am due my anomaly scan on 15th August and cant wait.. 

How's you BBbliss.


----------



## BBbliss

ALISON69 said:


> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> Alison69, how's everything? How are you feeling?
> 
> Hi BBbliss,
> thank you for asking how I am.
> 
> I am feeling ok to a degree, a little teary :sad2: now and then due to hormones i guess.. but I am also getting a lot of ligament pain or what I think is ligament pain..
> I am due my anomaly scan on 15th August and cant wait..
> 
> How's you BBbliss.Click to expand...

Awww, it's just the hormones, but its such a magical time. I get like that too
Good luck on the 15th. It will be fine :)

I'm on my 2ww but I'm excited as my chart looks really good and shows a very clear O for the first time, so I know my body is getting ready... I think I'm testing early on August 5th. We are going for the clomid otherwise, I don't have a lot of time to waste I'm 44 soon :)

Best wishes :hugs:


----------



## McHappyPants

Awww Congratulations!!:hugs:


----------



## ALISON69

BBbliss said:


> ALISON69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> Alison69, how's everything? How are you feeling?
> 
> Hi BBbliss,
> thank you for asking how I am.
> 
> I am feeling ok to a degree, a little teary :sad2: now and then due to hormones i guess.. but I am also getting a lot of ligament pain or what I think is ligament pain..
> I am due my anomaly scan on 15th August and cant wait..
> 
> How's you BBbliss.Click to expand...
> 
> Awww, it's just the hormones, but its such a magical time. I get like that too
> Good luck on the 15th. It will be fine :)
> 
> I'm on my 2ww but I'm excited as my chart looks really good and shows a very clear O for the first time, so I know my body is getting ready... I think I'm testing early on August 5th. We are going for the clomid otherwise, I don't have a lot of time to waste I'm 44 soon :)
> 
> Best wishes :hugs:Click to expand...

awww I do hope it works for you BBbliss, exciting stuff I love reading others news, keep us updated on your progress and i will sprinkle some fairy :dust:

will have all my fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## BBbliss

Alison you inspire me :)

you are so sweet, thank you! I hope to come back soon with good news


----------



## Mistyy

Hi ladies :)

I'm 45 and am currently expecting, apx 17 weeks. I have 3 daughters by my first marriage - they are 20, 18 and 15. My darling DH has no kids of his own.

DH and i decided to stop using contraception 4 years ago. Nothing for the first 18 months - not really TTC, just drifting along. Then i fell pregnant! Joy! But sadly then a MC at 15 weeks. We were both devastated. Utterly.

Then for a year i went into overdrive - i was taking supplements, using cups, acupuncture, charting, temping, avoiding cafine + alcohol. It put a strain on our marriage to be honest. Nothing worked. Despite cycle like clockwork.

Gave up all the TTC paraphernalia about 12 months ago. I was trying to let it go. I had been charting so long i had a very accurate idea of when i ovulated - so would _try_, without making a big deal of it, to DTD at roughly that time each month. Nothing else. We tried to let it go. 

Then, May this year, late AF .... wondered if it was the onset of menopause :dohh: BFP! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Major bleed 4 weeks ago - but baby seems happy and healthy. No more bleeding. 20 week scan coming up in 3 weeks .... hoping and praying everything is still ok.

Still suffering with morning sickness and sooooo tired by the afternoon each day :haha: but i'm not complaining!

Just wanted to tell my story in case it gives hope to ladies TTC over 40 xxxxx


----------



## ALISON69

Mistyy said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> I'm 45 and am currently expecting, apx 17 weeks. I have 3 daughters by my first marriage - they are 20, 18 and 15. My darling DH has no kids of his own.
> 
> DH and i decided to stop using contraception 4 years ago. Nothing for the first 18 months - not really TTC, just drifting along. Then i fell pregnant! Joy! But sadly then a MC at 15 weeks. We were both devastated. Utterly.
> 
> Then for a year i went into overdrive - i was taking supplements, using cups, acupuncture, charting, temping, avoiding cafine + alcohol. It put a strain on our marriage to be honest. Nothing worked. Despite cycle like clockwork.
> 
> Gave up all the TTC paraphernalia about 12 months ago. I was trying to let it go. I had been charting so long i had a very accurate idea of when i ovulated - so would _try_, without making a big deal of it, to DTD at roughly that time each month. Nothing else. We tried to let it go.
> 
> Then, May this year, late AF .... wondered if it was the onset of menopause :dohh: BFP! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Major bleed 4 weeks ago - but baby seems happy and healthy. No more bleeding. 20 week scan coming up in 3 weeks .... hoping and praying everything is still ok.
> 
> Still suffering with morning sickness and sooooo tired by the afternoon each day :haha: but i'm not complaining!
> 
> Just wanted to tell my story in case it gives hope to ladies TTC over 40 xxxxx

Hi Misty
congratulations and welcome to the thread.. 
what a lovely story, i got my 20 week scan tomorrow and i am nervous but excited too.. also feel like you so tired by the afternoon.. 
keeping everything crossed for you and hope you have a safe and easy pregnancy.


----------



## BBbliss

A little bump on the road for me :(

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-over-35/1964541-hsg-bad-news.html#post28982931


----------



## ALISON69

BBbliss said:


> A little bump on the road for me :(
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-over-35/1964541-hsg-bad-news.html#post28982931

Ahhh BBbliss 
i am so sad for you, can they not do an op and clear your tubes..
sorry i havent had any experience in this to be able to advise. 

I am hoping they can help and sort something out for you, wishing you all the luck in the world.. 
:flower:


----------



## Honeyblossom

I will be 43 when i pop. Found out yesterday. I have a 14 month old from ivf. This time natural. Im in shock and very scared


----------



## BBbliss

ALISON69 said:


> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> A little bump on the road for me :(
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-over-35/1964541-hsg-bad-news.html#post28982931
> 
> Ahhh BBbliss
> i am so sad for you, can they not do an op and clear your tubes..
> sorry i havent had any experience in this to be able to advise.
> 
> I am hoping they can help and sort something out for you, wishing you all the luck in the world..
> :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you Alison , I'll find out more on Monday but at my age they may not give me a lot of hope from what I've been reading. Even my FH's insurance do not treat women over 44 for infertility issues. We'll see FX it's fixable.


----------



## 44npregnant

I'm 44 and pregnant naturally. Due March 25!


----------



## ALISON69

44npregnant said:


> I'm 44 and pregnant naturally. Due March 25!

congrats and welcome


----------



## BBbliss

Alison, little update: I found an RE who will attempt to unblock my tubes with a fluoroscopic cannulation. If that works I should be good to go :)


----------



## ALISON69

BBbliss said:


> Alison, little update: I found an RE who will attempt to unblock my tubes with a fluoroscopic cannulation. If that works I should be good to go :)

That's brilliant news BBbliss 
Hope they do it very very soon for you keep us updated 
Xxxx


----------



## BBbliss

ALISON69 said:


> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> Alison, little update: I found an RE who will attempt to unblock my tubes with a fluoroscopic cannulation. If that works I should be good to go :)
> 
> That's brilliant news BBbliss
> Hope they do it very very soon for you keep us updated
> XxxxClick to expand...

Well I'm supposed to have it as soon as next AF ends. 2wks tops, but I confess today I started to think about IVF. I'm confident I get pregnant. My AFC was 23 on my visit. The eggs are there, but are still coming from a 44 year old body. I'm thinking if I should just have IVF and genetic screening to make sure it's all good. I'm sure you understand my fears. 

What are your thoughts? I'd love input from other women my age. What would you do?


----------



## ALISON69

BBbliss said:


> ALISON69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> Alison, little update: I found an RE who will attempt to unblock my tubes with a fluoroscopic cannulation. If that works I should be good to go :)
> 
> That's brilliant news BBbliss
> Hope they do it very very soon for you keep us updated
> XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Well I'm supposed to have it as soon as next AF ends. 2wks tops, but I confess today I started to think about IVF. I'm confident I get pregnant. My AFC was 23 on my visit. The eggs are there, but are still coming from a 44 year old body. I'm thinking if I should just have IVF and genetic screening to make sure it's all good. I'm sure you understand my fears.
> 
> What are your thoughts? I'd love input from other women my age. What would you do?Click to expand...

me personally would have my tubes unblocked first and try for a little one naturally, I mean I will be A month off 45 years old when this one is born. so my eggs are just as old as yours.. lol.. and all my blood tests and screening test came back low risk, my anomally scan they said it all looks good.. 
I have known of ppl who had done the ivf and still been high risk for downs etc and half our age. 
thats just my opinion. :flower:


----------



## BBbliss

You are absolutely right. I guess I was talking out of fear. I have an uncle with Down syndrome, we are only one year apart. Now my grandmother is 85 with declining health and he is completely dependent on other people and she's no longer able to care for him. It's complicated and the entire family worries and suffers. So I understand first hand what it takes...

I decided to give nature a try. It will all work out :)


----------



## Jax41

BBbliss, Alison :hugs:

BBbliss, I'm 44 next month and have been trying since I was 40 with not one BFP to my name. I'm seriously thinking IVF now. I have no children, DH has 3 we've both been checked and nothing glaringly obviously wrong other than my age and DH have a low SA when it was last tested but he was told that it really wasn't that bad so I just don't understand why we're not getting anywhere :shrug: but then Alison makes me feel that I shouldn't give up on trying naturally, I'm really not looking forward to IVF but I also feel that I just have to give it a go and try...so I'm kind of where you are at the moment, you're not alone :hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Jax41 said:


> BBbliss, Alison :hugs:
> 
> BBbliss, I'm 44 next month and have been trying since I was 40 with not one BFP to my name. I'm seriously thinking IVF now. I have no children, DH has 3 we've both been checked and nothing glaringly obviously wrong other than my age and DH have a low SA when it was last tested but he was told that it really wasn't that bad so I just don't understand why we're not getting anywhere :shrug: but then Alison makes me feel that I shouldn't give up on trying naturally, I'm really not looking forward to IVF but I also feel that I just have to give it a go and try...so I'm kind of where you are at the moment, you're not alone :hugs:

Jax, thank you for sharing, yes Alison has been great inspiration it makes me feel so happy knowing she is pregnant and healthy. I never thought I'd be where I am today, considering IVF and all, this morning my sister just found out her best friends IVF was unsuccessful. She spent $27000 on it! I'm also paying out of pocket for all this. I think if I had insurance coverage it would be a different decision, I'd probably be quicker to try it. I'm not telling her story to discourage you but the contrary (she had diminished ovarian reserve) I just wanted to illustrate that maybe for me it will really be last resort. I know it's different in England, is it not? If you can get your health care system to cover it it makes it easier to decide. We are still healthy! We can do this! Maybe we need a little push, but we will. I go in next week for another HSG and cannulation to unblock my tubes and I pray it can be done. If its successful I have decided to go strait for clomid if my doctor agrees. We are ready and if I can avoid the cost of IVF I will do all I can first. Good luck to you and please let me know of your progress. Have you done your blood work yet? It's good to know all the facts so you can plan accordingly and don't lose any time. Fingers crossed! Go 1969!!!!:happydance:


----------



## BBbliss

Alison, how are you doing?


----------



## ALISON69

BBbliss said:


> Alison, how are you doing?

Hi BBliss, 

I am doing well considering not sleeping well and got SPD lol. 
also now getting swelling of the hands face and ankles, never had that before. 
but other than all that I doing well.. 
hope all goes well for you BBliss for clearing out your tubes. fingers toes and everything crossed. 

Jax41, the only thing i noticed falling pregnant at this age was I ovulated 8 days after my period started to why I thought I was safe. 
are you doing temps etc to see when you ovulate? 

all the best ladies sending over loads and loads of :dust:


----------



## Jax41

No what Alison, you could be making a lot of sense here as I seem to get strong Ov pains during my period and straight after. Never bothered testing as I always think it's to do with my period and not O as it's too early :dohh: but maybe.....:shrug:

Gave up temping and OPKing a good few months ago. I was getting more stressed and obsessed about doing it at the right time and it just added to my angst so I let it go...

Glad you're doing okay though even if you're not sleeping and the SPD has started, but it'll be so worth it in the end :cloud9:

BBliss, how you doing? :flower: Hope your scan was good! :thumbup:


----------



## ALISON69

hi bbbliss and jax

how are things?

how did your scan go BBbliss


----------



## BBbliss

Hi alison! I hope you are doing well! Have I not updated you? I'm sorry! Well about six weeks ago I had my second HSG and yes both my tubes were blocked and they unblocked one side successfully but I found out one wk later my DF had 0%morthology so had male infertility, I then researched and put him on a cocktail of supplements that are supposed to help. I'm ovulating TODAY! So fingers crossed! We are retesting him next week to see how he improved and if it all looks good I'm going to do another round of clomid, oh yeah... I did one last month but his sperm wasn't good so... But who knows maybe we will make a baby today :)


----------



## ALISON69

BBbliss said:


> Hi alison! I hope you are doing well! Have I not updated you? I'm sorry! Well about six weeks ago I had my second HSG and yes both my tubes were blocked and they unblocked one side successfully but I found out one wk later my DF had 0%morthology so had male infertility, I then researched and put him on a cocktail of supplements that are supposed to help. I'm ovulating TODAY! So fingers crossed! We are retesting him next week to see how he improved and if it all looks good I'm going to do another round of clomid, oh yeah... I did one last month but his sperm wasn't good so... But who knows maybe we will make a baby today :)

Ho BBbliss
I am keeping everything crossed for you and that special little sperm to make it there and be a success in making a little baby.. 
sending :dust:
wishing you both all the luck in the world


----------



## BBbliss

Alison! how are you???? and the baby? I hope it all went well and you and baby are home happy and healthy and in love!


----------



## pineapple91

Hi I'm 43 and pregnant naturally. I thought my time was up after 2 loses in 2012 but hopefully mother nature has other plans for me :)


----------



## BBbliss

pineapple91 said:


> Hi I'm 43 and pregnant naturally. I thought my time was up after 2 loses in 2012 but hopefully mother nature has other plans for me :)

pineaple, congratulations! I get so happy every time I hear of someone my age getting pregnant. I just saw an RE who told me my eggs are old and my time is up, pretty much, I was so angry! he said i'd have to get donor eggs. Here you are proving him wrong. Good luck and I hope all goes well and you get a happy healthy 9ms


----------



## NeicyRTB

I just turned 40 about month ago. My husband has been talking up how he wanted a girl off and on for years so with all of the talk of how hard it is to conceive the older you get, I decided to stop taking my birth control the first week in December. On December 26, I told my husband I was pregnant. Of course he was like how do you know and wanted me to test but I knew at that point it was too early to test because my AF wasn't due until Jan. 7 but I could just feel it. It may sound weird but it is like I could feel it at the moment of conception. Back to the point, I stopped taking the pill assuming it would take months, maybe even a year or more to conceive due to my age but I received my very dark BFP on January 3 so yes getting pregnant naturally at my age is definitely a possibility. I am still in shock that it happened so fast.


----------



## SabrinaKat

thought I'd pop in -- I got pregnant naturally at 43 (after an mc at 41), had my little boy at age 44 and he will be 2 next month. It is possible naturally, but we were pre-IVF (about to start the injections that or the next month) and in the blood work, we discovered I had an underactive thyroid and it took a few months to get the mild dose correct -- and I did acupunture and was pretty healthy...and very lucky, too. I'd love another, but I think 46 is a bit too late....!

good luck!


----------



## tryin2make1

Yep - still in shock but yep at the age of 47 !!!!
All i took was Vit B complex and used Ntural Progesterone cream from Ov and am still using it until 13 weeks !!

It does happen you just have to give up - and let it happen it really does happen that way although i didnt believe it but it does xx


----------



## carletta

hi Alison, 
I am your age as well and I am trying to get pregnant.
Did you get any supplement??

how was your FSh, Lh whan you got pregnant??

thank you for your answer!!!


----------



## threebirds

What a great thread. Congrats to those who are preg and all the older mums :)
Ive just got a bfp (my 4th, the other 3 were sadly losses). 
Im 40, DH 44. We both have fertiity probs - I have low AMH (tested twice: 1&3), high FSH (20). DH has poor semen quality (low count, poor qual etc). Had an unsuccessful ICSI in 2012 & a cancled cycle last yr - was on high dose of drugs & had no response at all. Was told we had virtually no chance of getting preg with ivf/icsi unless we went DE route. Had appointment with the Lister for Friday to go for another icsi cycle & got natural bfp this week! Hope this gives some hope! Who knows if things will work out this time or not but very happy right now!
Good luck everyone :hug:

Heres what I've been doing:
Gluten free, no booze, no tea/coffee, lots of green tea, juicing, acupuncture & chinese herbs, preconception multivit, omega tablets, exercise (walking, squats, couch to 5k & lesley sanone walking at home)


----------



## BBbliss

wow, threebirds! amazing news! thank you for sharing. I'm to start IVF in march as soon as I get all the rest of my tests done. DF also have very poor sperm and I have one blocked tube and still think we could get a natural BFP. I'd do anything not to have to go thru IVF. THANK YOU FOR SHARING and I pray you stay healthy and baby stays put 40wks! keep us posted :)


----------



## threebirds

BBbliss said:


> wow, threebirds! amazing news! thank you for sharing. I'm to start IVF in march as soon as I get all the rest of my tests done. DF also have very poor sperm and I have one blocked tube and still think we could get a natural BFP. I'd do anything not to have to go thru IVF. THANK YOU FOR SHARING and I pray you stay healthy and baby stays put 40wks! keep us posted :)

Thank you & hope your get your bfp very soon. It's very early days for me so it will just be minute by minute, day by day. I did have testing for recurrent mc before xmas & tests were fine, so eventually you'd think my rough luck will turn good. Will it be this time? Who knows. X


----------



## BBbliss

stay positive threebirds! I'm staying positive for you :)


----------



## threebirds

Thanks BB & I am gonna be positive  xx


----------



## Jax41

Lovely news girls, certainly keeps the hope alive! Only positive thoughts now, keep those bubba's safe! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jannn

43 and starting my 7th week pregnant


----------



## BBbliss

Jannn said:


> 43 and starting my 7th week pregnant

Congratulations Jann! Happy and happy 9 months :)


----------



## Mama1969

Just found out, I'm pregnant after trying since June 2012. :bfp: 

I have a 21-year-old daughter from a previous relationship so I knew I could get pregnant but you know, I'm not 23 anymore. 

We went through all the testing and everything was okay. Doctor wanted us to use donor eggs because of my age but we had faith that God would provide a miracle. 

We did one month of Clomid and then we decided to trust in our faith. 

:happydance:


----------



## BBbliss

Mama, congratulations! Wonderful and well done for holding on to your faith. I have a lot of faith as well :)

We are doing an ivf cycle right now and I refused to use donor eggs. I KNOW I have healthy eggs in there!

I hope all goes well for you and baby :)


----------



## Hoping924

Hello ladies. 

I just found out on 2/17 that I'm pregnant (naturally) & 3 wks before we make settlement on our new home...lol. Today I am 6wks 5 days. I did see a fertility dr back in 1/2013 for diagnosis only since I suffered 3 mc's, even though I have been a smoker for 30 yrs my egg reserve was in the 95 percentile & my bf SA was great, no issues. I go for an ultrasound on 3/10 /2014 & hoping to hear a strong heartbeat. All I can say to all of u still trying, never give up it will happen when it's meant to be.

Good luck to all of you


----------



## sakuramiss

As someone expecting to try at 37 or 38, this just made my day. Best of luck to you!!! Stay well ^^


----------



## BBbliss

Hoping, congratulations! You must be over the moon. It s so inspiring and encouraging to hear news of women my age becoming pregnant naturally. I hope for the best for you and baby :)

Mama and Jann how are you girls progressing? I know the first trimester is nerve wracking and I hope everyone is staying strong and happy :)


----------

